# Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!



## rvforhumanity (Sep 7, 2005)

Please visit our website if you can assist with either
a donation or a temporary loan for families needing
an RV for temporary housing during the rebuilding
phase
in the southern United States.

www.rvforhumanity.org
email: info@rvforhumanity.org
Volunteers at rvsforhumanity.org


----------



## kirkl (Sep 7, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

A loan of a RV, have you seen the auction sites of trailors for temp housing from storms like this.  These people have no respect for them and tear them to hell.


----------



## rvforhumanity (Sep 7, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

Perhaps a Donation is better than a loan. We have had an unbelievable response thus far! Many Many thanks to the community!


----------



## turnipbwc (Sep 7, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

To loan an RV to someone you don't even know. I feel sorry for those people caught in Katrina but to loan an RV is a lot to ask. The RV will never be the same.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 8, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

Have to agree with you on this one Turnip. Really feel sorry for all those that have lost everything to Katrina but I don't even let the kids borrow our RV. We have donated to the Katrina victems and will continue to do so. It should be a wake up call to us all. Be prepared and don't wait on the goverment to take care of us.  Sure hate to see the finger pointing that is starting to show up. Time we got back to using common sense.  I would never live in a place that is below sea level next to the sea.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 9, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

Gotta say I too would not want to loan my TT out. However, I did write that I would be willing to transport a TT down there since the Government has contracted that 40,000 to 50,000 TT's be made for the Katrina victims to use as temp housing

Katrina RV-related news

Travel trailers on their way to Katrina victims
FEMA has requested 40,000 to 50,000 travel trailers, most of which will come from the South Bend, Indiana area, home to most of the trailer production in the USA. Companies sending the RVs include R Vision, Forest River, Gulf Stream and Keystone, but others are likely involved. Gulf Stream has said it is hiring an additional 200 employees to handle the anticipated influx of orders. Most of the trailers will be used as temporary shelter. RV companies aren't providing specific numbers on units being built because orders are still arriving, keeping production lines buzzing. In Egelston Township, Michigan, Lakeshore RV has received an immediate federal government order for 100 new travel trailers to house hurricane refugees. Winnebago spokesperson Sheila Davis told Forbes Magazine that her company expects Katrina to spur its sales in Louisiana and Mississippi.

Source:  http://rvtravel.com/publish/newsletter/issue176.shtml


----------



## Geometricenigma (Sep 9, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

This is the EXACTLY the kind of solicitation that the press is warning about as being a POTENTIAL SCAM.

You want me to LOAN my VERY valuable RV - to complete strangers - in another part of the country - based on a solicitation from an unknown charity!?  If anyone here is actually considering this very foolish course of action I strongly suggest you at least run it by your insurance agent first - I WONDER what he'll say?

As Lt. Gen. Honore is fond of saying, "We ain't stuck on stupid."  Don't you be stuck on stupid either.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 9, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

You know what? You are right! Why would they need the loan of RV's when the government has contracted for NEW travel trailers are to be sent for these people to live in for months! No one would ask someone for their RV to be used for months, possibly years! Yep, sounds like a scam to me too!


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 9, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

I have reported this 'possible' scam to the authorities. :angry:


----------



## turnipbwc (Sep 9, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

Three cheers for SnowbirdinFlight....     :approve:


----------



## RentalJay (Sep 9, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

I have to say that I agree with the consensus about this type of request.

I work at a dealership and I know what we have been doing, scrambling to find RV's to fill the FEMA orders. Nobody in their right mind would "loan" or "donate" their RV for this type of use. If nothing else, do as I did. I sold my Endeavor to FEMA, through the dealership, and will by another when they become available again.


----------



## RentalJay (Sep 9, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

I have to say that I agree with the consensus about this type of request.

I work at a dealership and I know what we have been doing, scrambling to find RV's to fill the FEMA orders. Nobody in their right mind would "loan" or "donate" their RV for this type of use. If nothing else, do as I did. I sold my Endeavor to FEMA, through the dealership, and will buy another when they become available again.


----------



## RentalJay (Sep 9, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

oops...sorry about the double post


----------



## tonigil (Sep 9, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

I have made large donations to the Red Cross and to the Humane Society for the poor animals that were left behind.  I value the lives of the evacuees and the animals.  But, I have to agree, loaning my RV to strangers????  I won't even loan my RV to my kids.  And I know them.  We could help in many other ways.  We could even welcome an evacuated child into my home.  But, sorry, not my RV.  
I agree with the others. This does sound like a scam to me also.
Toni
http://mysite.verizon.net/vzeojvhi/tonigilmartin2/index.html


----------



## C Nash (Sep 10, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

Hmmm, Why would FEMA buy an Endeavor?  just wondering


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 11, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

This IS legit:
Rent your motorhome to a construction worker
If you own a recent-model RV in good condition and want to put it to good use, call your favorite RV rental company to see if it would like to "borrow" it to rent to construction companies whose workers are headed south to help in the hurricane clean-up effort. The companies will pay for its use and the cost of insurance.

Source:  http://rvtravel.com/publish/newsletter/issue177.shtml


----------



## turnipbwc (Sep 11, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

Never will rent mine and I know a lot of others will not either. Might as well give it to them because there will be nothing left of it when you get it back.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 11, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

Depends on how much they rent it for and for how long. If you have an older model and would like to buy a new one and they pay you high enough rent for a few years, it would make a great payment on a brand new model and you would still get the old one back to sell.


----------



## jesusfreak (Sep 22, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

Wow, I know I never knew owning a RV meant you threw your soul out of the window.  I did a search for "donate RV to Katrina victims" and found your site.  Goodness you are a bunch of selfish people.  "Donate my RV????, I feel sorry for the Katrina victims, but..."  For your information there are a number of generous people in my state who have willingly loaned RVs to evacuees to use while they rebuild in LA and MS.  Some people in this world are actually giving people homes to live in for FREE!  Why? Because they have compassion for their fellow man.  Most poeple affected by this tragedy are hardwoking, honest Americans, they just happened to live in the path of a Cat. 4 hurricane.  I certainly hope none of you ever find yourself homeless with your precious RV blown away.  I always like to refer to Matthew, Chapter 25 verse 31-46.  "For I was hungry and you gave me nothing to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me nothing to drink, I was a stranger and you did not invite me in...I was homeless and you did nothing... He will reply, 'I tell you the truth, whatever you did not do for one of the least of these, you did not do for me'"  You should read it before it is too late for you, you bunch of goats!


----------



## C Nash (Sep 22, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

Hmmm jesusfreak, what have you done?  Seems as though my book tells me somewere do not judge others.  you don't know what we may have gave to the victems of katerina. Go and spend what some of these rvs cost and then see about donating it.  Where are the thousands of sex offenders out of New Orleans?  Where are the criminals that are out on bond waiting trial?.  My first responsibility is to my family. Yep jesusfreak I know it's suppose to be to God. Just had a murder down the road from us last night.  Someone broke into a Preachers house and killed his wife after knocking him in the head with a brick.  Could this have been a katrina victim looting that was ran out of New Orleans? Have volentered to help out victems that have been put up in our local campgrounds.  Some victems here are working and expecting no handouts.  Those are the ones I like to help. Some are sitting back and blaming Bush for not helping more. Some people in our area or going around and collecting money for katrina people and putting it in their pockets. Seems that those that are whinning are the real goats. to many people want something free in todays world.  I truly feel for all those that have lost everything and would provide for anyone that I knew in my own home but, a total stranger NO lend my MH to a total stranger NO. Sorry you fell as though we have no compassion for our fellow humans but, I think that rvers would be some of the first to respond where we could.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 22, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

Update:  Ten oclock news just reported that a man posing as a katrina victim was arested in Huntsvill Al. Someone had taken him into there home and he had even signed up with the RED CROSS. News is warning against taking any unknown into your home or donating anything to sources other than directly to churches or known charities. Sad but, this is the world we live in.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 23, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

Nash, I think the guy is just a plain freak trying to stir up trouble. He only had the one post. He's just a troll.


----------



## rvforhumanity (Sep 23, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

Dear RV Community,
    I am here to thank the wonderful donors that have come forward to offer shelter to those in need. We are real people working this effort as volunteers, trying to help.  It is sad that people would use this tragedy to scam the community. If you have any concerns about  about who we are and what we are doing email us at info@rvforhumanity.org.  We will contact you and provide references and anything else you may want. Also, please keep watching our website. We will be posting pictures of the RVs arriving in Baton Rouge etc. and the great help these units provide to those in need. Please make this dialogue focus on the positive aspects of this effort as we are overwhelmingly encouraged by the response we have received from the RV community. Thanks to all of you helping promote this effort. 

One final comment.  FEMA is in dialogue with us. However, they are overwhelmed with requests and will not be able to meet this enormous need.  Please don't assume that everything is being taken care of by these agencies and thus it is not necessary to help. Nothing could be further from the truth. Please help us spread the word that many more Campers/RVs are needed urgently as soon as possible!

Regards,
E Thompson


----------



## rvforhumanity (Sep 23, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

One final note: We are only taking Donations. The loan option is not being implemented as it is way too complicated. The title to units donated goes directly into the hands of the church in Baton Rouge, LA where the units are being parked and the families are being served. As soon as a family has access to their home the RV goes to another family waiting for a private space.


----------



## turnipbwc (Sep 23, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

I would not know who to help and if they needed help anyway. Three of the people they sent to Camp Dawson in WV turned out to be sex offenders and one assulted a young girl. Do you think I should help that man find a place to live. I think not, maybe the law will give him a place to live now.
You think I should loan my RV so a sex offender can have his way with young girls/boys ?   Never in my life time will I loan out my RV.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 23, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

So sad turnip but, so true. I heard on Fox News yesterday about the background checks on evacuees from New Orleans from three different states and almost half were law breakers including felonies. That's an awful high percentage of unsavory people. I really don't like the odds of lending my RV to someone who has a 50% chance of being a felon! Sorry, I'll keep my trailer to myself and hope that the money I donate to Salvation Army gets to the innocent victims.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 23, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

P.S. Not to sound mean... But, yesterday I also heard on the news that the few people in New Orleans that had went back said they were going to take their chances with Rita! It's hard to feel sorry for people who intentionally put themselves in harms way and then expect to be bailed out by the kindness of strangers and the Government! At least the Gov. Blanco gave them some sage advice: If they do stay they should write their SS number on their arm in indelible ink [for identification purposes when they die].


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 24, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

I don't think most of these do gooders have any idea how much the RV's cost and what they mean to ordinary good o'l folks.  We work our entire life so we can afford to buy a RV and enjoy what's left of our life and along comes the do gooders wanting us to donate our RV's to a bunch of criminals that have never worked a day in their lives.  The same bunch accuse good old "George W" of not doing enough, after all what's a few billion of our tax money to buy these people a "trailer trash" RV. Between our monetary donations and our tax money, I believe most Americans are doing what we can to help the hurricane victims.  The only people I know that can afford to donate a RV, are the "Hollywood" bunch that bad mouth all the main stream Americans that live in the "Red States".  I don't see them (Hollywood types) in the trenches working or donating their RV's.  The folks that really need our help are in Mississippi and Alabama, but they are pitching in trying to help themselves.  No you won't see them on TV, because the Media can't seem to show anything but New Orleans flooding.
I would like to know how many do gooders are actually in the disaster area working with their hands and not their mouths.  The only folks I know that are in the disaster area and actually doing something are the maligned Military. The do gooders hate them until they are needed.  I don't see the environmentalists, war protesters, Bush bashers doing anything but bad mouthing all efforts being employed to help the hurricane victims.  Yes I have some knowledge about the Military effort currently in place to help.  My son (Air Nat'l Guard)left his wife and kids at home and is in Hattiesburg, Ms working  communications between all responders. As soon as this crisis is over he will once again become part of the maligned Military.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 24, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

EXCELLENT POST! I totally agree with everything you said!

Our fine brave Military puts up with so much crap and I'm so tired of it! I support our Military 100%. My DH is a 100% disabled Marine and we are proud of him! Thank God for our Military Heroes!


----------



## Geometricenigma (Sep 24, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

"One final note: We are only taking Donations. The loan option is not being implemented as it is way too complicated."  rvforhumanity

Ya, I'll bet it is.


----------



## hertig (Sep 24, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

Dear Jesusfreak.  Although as far as I recall, 'Jesus Freak' was sometimes used as a term of derision, I will assume that you really do follow Jesus.  After all, someone who follows the Bible is probably on the right track.

You need to ask yourself if Jesus would appreciate your behavior in His name.  Insulting people for not doing something potentially stupid, particularly if you are missing some of the facts, does not sound like Christian behavior, or even reasonable behavior.  You may want to find out what the people on this forum HAVE done for the victims of Katrina.  You may find out that they have done more than even you have...

Have you loaned a RV to the relief efforts?  If so, I pray that you get it back in reasonable condition, but I fear the odds are not great.  Lets face it, some of the people displaced by the storm are criminals, who are not known for taking any care of other peoples property.  And many more have not made the best choices in their lives, and thus are unwilling and/or unable to take care of any property, theirs or others.

But let us say that a family which fully appreaciates it and intends to do no harm does get in the loaned RV.  RVs are different from houses, or even trailers which are not meant to be moved.  They have their own fragilities and different requirements and techniques to do everyday tasks (such as using the toilet).  Will the loanees get even the hour or two introduction to the unit that the new owner should have received?  Will they have the time, money and motivation to experiment and do the required maintenance or even just read the manuals?  Will they at least have previous experiance with a RV?  If not, even if they attempt to take care of the unit, the chances are good that damage will occur.       

If you have not loaned a RV, you may want to consider the justification for chiding others for not doing what you did not or can not do.


----------



## jesusfreak (Sep 24, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

Dear Hertig:

Thanks for your response.  I am Jesusfreak's husband, and have just reviewed all of the responses on this site.  She is a lot nicer than I am; she would never respond to the misguided and in some cases hate-filled entries I have read above.  But I will.  First, so you'll know -

Jesusfreak has worked tirelessly, everyday, usually for 16-18 hours a day, since Katrina to help families displaced by Katrina.  Working with the Red Cross and FEMA (which from my first hand observation and experience really is as inept, if not worse, than the media has shown), as well as coordinating with local churches and other people willing to help, she has helped provide almost 40 people longer term housing.  This is after helping to obtain free or reduced cost housing at local motels for several weeks and helping to obtain local church support and other private sources to cover costs for simple every day things like a change of clothes, soap, etc.  Additionally, all of the families with which she has had contact have children which have been removed from school - they now have had assistance to enroll in local schools.  Some have stayed in our home for a night or two so that their parents - confined in a motel room, could have some time to themselves and the kids could play with our kids and in our neighborhood, go swimming, go to church, etc. - at least some sense of normalcy for even a night or two.  Bottom line - I doubt anyone has worked any harder than she has to help others for no reason other than care and concern for her fellow man.  (And in case you're wondering, it has all been as a volunteer -neither she nor I receive anything in return except the satisfaction of helping others).  

I a vaguely familiar with the family for which she sought a camper, trailer, RV, or whatever you prefer to call your vehicles.  They lost everything they owned.  The lived in a small fishing village south of New Orleans, and the village is gone, too.  You may have seen some media stories about it.  The Father wants an opportunity to rebuild his small fishing business as well as to help rebuild his community.  There is no place for him to stay, nor to take his wife and children.  An RV will give him a chance to make a go at it while his children go to school until he can re-establish a livelihood.  Not that I read anything remotely sounding like concern from anyone, but we have found a kind person who has agreed to assist the Family by loaning the use of their RV so this family will at least have a chance to start over.  The family insists on providing compensation of some type as soon as they are able - they reluctantly accept the proverbial "hand up" and not the "hand out." 

The position of some not to make available their RV doesn't bother me, and I don't think it bothered Jesusfreak.  Everyone has to decide for themselves at what level he or she is comfortable in sharing of themselves.  I have my own limits.  What does bother me, however, and concerns me more generally than just in the context of the Hurricane relief effort, is the angry bitterness that shows through in so many cases today.  The visceral response from some to a request for help and the wrong assumptions made about someone in need hit her pretty hard.  She always looks for the good in people, not their limitations (and we all have limitations).  Just because there are some bad folks in the world - felons, perverts, any other "types" that bother you or me - doesn't mean everyone is bad and that it should cause you to rail against helping anyone.  Jesus spoke in terms of helping the stranger, the hungry, the homeless, etc. - I am not aware of any "safe harbor exception" for those people who are unlikable.  

In this family's situation, mobile housing was needed.  If you don't choose to help in the way that's needed, it's your deal - you live with it.  If you feel insulted because you get called to task for your own bilious and inflammatory slams, maybe the questions are better directed internally.  There are a lot of people in need of a hand up, and many of them are hard working, decent people whose only fault was living in an area that nature has destroyed.

To address your specific questions, I am confident that the Lord smiles brightly on the works of my wife.  Christianity is a religion of ironies - we are called to do things that are in the best interests of others, not just ourselves and sometimes not ourselves at all.  And usually that means helping people who are not then as well off - in a worldly sense - as ourselves.  I prefer to call acts of unreasonable kindness something besides stupid, but I suppose helping others for no apparent reason might appear stupid to some.  I do hope you are right that the people in this forum "have done more than even [she has]."  As I started off above, however, I am not as nice as my wife and will say that unfortunately I am pretty confident that those who responded with the most venom have not - hate toward anyone takes a lot of time and energy, and I just don't think they have the time to really commit themselves at the level she has for many people before and after Hurricane Katrina.  If we had an RV we would have already made it available, but we have made our home available, we have provided clothing, we have provided furniture, we have provided time, we have provided transportation, and we have provided money.  You are correct that some people displaced by the storm are criminals; but many are not.  For example, the 84 year old woman and 15 year old granddaughter that Jesusfreak helped get on a plane yesterday at an airport 100 miles away - neither of whom had ever flown - to meet extended family with whom to live on the east coast - didn't look like criminals, but who knows - maybe grandma was an escapee.  But I know she and her granddaughter were scared, alone, and had all their possessions in a single bag.  There are thousands and thousands of people in similar circumstances, and I doubt most of them are criminals, sex offenders, property vandals, or whatever else some would use as an excuse not to help anyone.

The sad thing to me is how serendipitously Jesusfreak ended up on this site with a simple search looking to help someone and how quickly some blasted her with zeal.  Fortunately, the responses from most others have been positive; as such, I know she was shocked to get such strong negative feedback from this site.  I know it's not a perfect world, but I am sure glad there are still some people in the world like my wife who keep working to move us in that direction.  Somehow, in your own ways, I hope each person reading this will work toward that goal, too.

With no further response forthcoming, 

Mr. Jesusfreak


----------



## C Nash (Sep 24, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

Guess we are not supposed to question anything anymore just do as all the good doers ask.  By the way did I see where the CEO of Red
Cross made a half million salery last year  .  great what we can do with a non profit orginazation. Not knocking the real people that are out helping under the name of Red Cross.  I admire them for there time and eforts. 
Mr. jesusfreak i also admire what you and yours are doing but some of us working slobs are still having to work to support our families.  maybe you could help us pay the 2000.00 to provide housing for my 106 year old motherinlaw or help us with my 90 year old Mother that we are caring for and no my wife is not capable of all the needs of her Mother.  We cared for her in our home as long as possible.  By the way think maybe you should change your name oh well maybe not since you'll are perfect.


----------



## turnipbwc (Sep 24, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

This whole thing about loaning or renting your RV is making me sick. I gave what I could afford and that's it for me.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 24, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

Just received the following e-mail from John Harrelson.  Shows that rvers are doing what they can.

Don't have regular internet used here in Louisiana and Mississippi due to hurricane destruction. am using local wifi to send this message.  

please hold all jokes, pictures, etc until I return home sometime after Christmas..  I don't have time or internet access for long enough to download them.. Text messages are OK..

Am in Algiers, LA at moment, but have been all over LA and Miss. since Sept. 1st.  Horrible conditions.. dead bodies and destroyed homes and businesses, 

If you are a believer,, pray for these people.. they are totally devastated.. no water, no food, no place to even pray, as the churches are damaged to bad to use..

gotta go, time running out, working 18 hour days 

Chelse, please tell all RV forum members that I miss them and will be home hopefully after Christmas

will try to send photos of devastation later...

John


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 24, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

You say your wife is nicer than you are! Well, I do not find what she said very nice OR Christian!


QUOTE:
jesusfreak

2 Posts

Posted - Sep 22 2005 :  10:16:52 PM  Show Profile  Reply

Wow, I know I never knew owning a RV meant you *threw your soul out of the window.*



So we don't have souls. How can she judge us? Is she such a freak that she thinks she IS Jesus?




QUOTE:
I did a search for "donate RV to Katrina victims" and found your site. Goodness* you are a bunch of selfish people.*



So she calls us selfish. Nice calling people she doesnâ€™t even know names! I donâ€™t think thatâ€™s very Christian like either!




QUOTE:
â€Donate my RV????, I feel sorry for the Katrina victims, but..." For your information there are a number of generous people in my state who have willingly loaned RVs to evacuees to use while they rebuild in LA and MS. Some people in this world are actually giving people homes to live in for FREE!  



Thatâ€™s great! Wonderful! That still doesnâ€™t give you the right to jump on this board with your very first post and blast the tar out of us! Excuse me! Whoâ€™s throwing the first stone here!




QUOTE:
Why? Because they have compassion for their fellow man. Most poeple affected by this tragedy are *hardwoking, honest Americans*, they just happened to live in the path of a Cat. 4 hurricane.  



The people on this board are also *hardworking, honest Americans,* they just happen to work hard for something (probably ALL their lives) and most of the time (as is MY situation) LIVE IN THEIR RV FULL-TIME! It IS my home! And Iâ€™m sorry but it only sleeps TWO!




QUOTE:
I certainly hope none of you ever find yourself homeless with your precious RV blown away. I always like to refer to Matthew, Chapter 35 verse 31-46. "For I was hungry and you gave me nothing to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me nothing to drink, I was a stranger and you did not invite me in...I was homeless and you did nothing... He will reply, 'I tell you the truth, whatever you did not do for one of the least of these, you did not do for me'" You should read it before it is too late for you, *you bunch of goats!*



Well, if you ask me your wife should re-read the Bible and say a penitence for calling complete strangers â€œa bunch of goats!â€™ Real nice! Really makes her point like a true, blue Christian huh? Instead of quoting the Bible that she obviously does not abide by, she needs to be reading it instead!


----------



## Krazeehorse (Sep 25, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

OK, I can't keep my mouth shut any longer. I can't afford to give the Wienerbeagle away.  And I am not comfortable loaning her out with her list of idiosyncrisies.  But I know there are good people like my sons and my mother and my brother who could have benefited from it.  And I also know MOST people do good in this world.  The media likes to focus on the bad.  Like the bad victims of Katrina in the dome and the ones trying to scam and benefit from the storm.  But good people lost everything too and good people are out pitching wherever they can to get even the tiniest bit of help.  So while I am keeping the RV home, I hear you Mr. and Mrs. Jesusfreak.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 25, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!


You know Krazeehorse I hear them too. I am very glad we have people willing to help others. I have helped others too. However, when a person comes on here because she was searching for a site and reads our posts and jumps to the conclusion that we are a 'bunch of goats' that's where I take offense and to me she loses all her credibility of being a sincere poster.

I still suspect it was a troll and the second poster was the same as the first just trying to make us feel bad. Even if the second post was legit, that does not negate the fact that the first post was un-Christian like and mean spirited! She does not KNOW anyone on this board, what we have or have not done for the victims of Kartrina. She is basing her opinion solely on the fact that we will not 'loan' our RV's out! Give me a break! I gave money and I gave groceries. I cannot 'give' my RV because duh, I am living in it myself! Therefore, I feel she should hide her head in shame for pre-judging people when she actually has no right to judge anyone! That is God's right alone!


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 25, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

P.S.
If she *were really* a _true Christian_, she would come on here and apologize for her un-Christian like behavior. In my humble opinion if she had been a true follower of Jesus she would not have posted in the first place unless she had something good to say!


----------



## Krazeehorse (Sep 25, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

Well Snowbird, I presume you know that Christians aren't perfect, just forgiven.  And if you go back and delete all the posts that were negative and didn't have something good to say this thread would be gone.


----------



## jesusfreak (Sep 25, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

I have obviously upset some of you by my "troll" post.  I am sorry.  You are right, judge not, lest though be judged. I am not a part of your group and I will be disappearing after this final post.  When I found your site I was amazed at the fear and negativity expressed by some of you regarding the evacuees.  You seem so quick to judge evacuees because there are a few bad apples in the bunch.  You seem to talk much more about the perverts out there than the thousands of good people in need.  Your negative attitudes and remarks saddened me and scared.  I really would never expect any of you to "loan" or "give" your RV to evacuees unless you had the personal wealth to do so without it affecting you negatively.  My post was more about your attitudes than your actions.  I am sorry that I judged you.  I hope at the very least I have made you think about what God calls us all to do, Love Your Neighbor.  I know that many of you have done all that you can and more to help and for that I am thankful.  I will be asking HIM to forgive me for judging you, I hope you will do the same.  By the way, my husband really did write the second post without my knowledge because he loves me.  No conspiracy here.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 25, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

Thank you for being woman enough to come back and apologize. I too apologize for calling you a 'troll'. Usually a troll in the message board world is one who comes on and 'starts' an argument. Sorry, if I thought that was your intent.

I pray for all the victims of not just Katrina, but Rita as well. My husband and I intend to visit the nearest Air Base tomorrow to buy a few cases of can goods (as many as we can afford) and take them to the Salvation Army as 100% of their donations actually do go to the victims unlike the 91% from the Red Cross.

Again, good luck with all the work you are doing. God Bless.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 25, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

jesusfreak, all I can say for somebody working 18hrs/day you seem to have a whole bunch of time to harrass the RV'ers.  God bless.  My son is down in Mississippi working his fanny off, courtesy of George Bush and "Rummy", so don't judge us or our families.  Our RV's provide us with our mobility and freedom, so we are very protective of them.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 25, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

quote:Well Snowbird, I presume you know that Christians aren't perfect, just forgiven. And if you go back and delete all the posts that were negative and didn't have something good to say this thread would be gone.

I do understand that, Krazeehorse, all I'm saying is that negitive or not, this thread was not about bashing the members of this board until JF posted. However, she has apologized for her rude behavior and I have apologized for thinking she was out to start an argument. It's all good.   :laugh:


----------



## Krazeehorse (Sep 25, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

Amen


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 25, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

Just been sitting back and cringing...

Have to say that everyone will help as they can.  Whatever level that is, that is it.  Being a Gulf Stream dealer, we have sold 3 trailers right at cost to a dealer in Alabama that had contacts with the Coast Guard and they bought them from him.  Like most folks, I could not "give" them, but I did give up almost all profit.

I would have to say that MOST average folks, who work hard and have paid on trailers or motorhomes would not turn them over to strangers, where ever they come from.  I know some will, but MOST won't.

Gulf Stream started making FEMA units after Andrew tore up FL. and they were the first manufacture to do so.  One comment from folks that have been around a while at the factory is that you don't want them after they have been used.  Most are apparently trashed.  Think about it, like a rental car, it does not belong to them and they don't care.  Apparently FEMA lets them be used, if needed, for 4 years.  I hear stories that FEMA goes to get them, and the people have not even started rebuilding.  They have been living in a free house, and guess what, they are out of a house again.  I am sure that most do not end this way, but some apparently do.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 25, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

Grandview who does the transporting of the units to the stricken areas? I wrote two letters to two different places offering to transport a unit or more (thought thatâ€™s something we could do) but have not heard back from either place.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 26, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

Trailer manufactures have transport companies that do the delivering.  In Nappannee In, there is Hoosier and RAD transport.  They are the two that usually bring to me.  I took my 3 trailers to AL because they were all busy and I am going to IN this week to get one because Gulf Stream cannot tell me when a driver will be free.  I am sure they will like the help.


----------



## imagineitfirst (Oct 3, 2005)

Help! RVs needed for Katrina Evacuees!

I can understand your skepticism, there are so many "bogus" websites out there.  However, RVforHumanity.org IS NOT one of them! 

Through their efforts MT. Pilgrim Baptist Church in Baton Rouge, LA received the first RV on October 2nd! Another is on the way, and more are being coordinated through his web site! 
Keep Up The Good Work Eric! 

I have a web site at imagineitfirst.com that is also successfully providing vehicles to families.

"In the extended and horrific aftermath of Hurricane Katrina, housing is one of the most critical needs of the survivors. "Where will these people go...certainly FEMA cannot provide them all with trailers to live in." 

There is something you may be able to do about it.

If you have been thinking that the RV or camper parked in your driveway could be used by one of the families desperately needing temporary housing, but had no idea how to directly contact a family that could use a your vehicle as temporary housing, now you can. Elizabeth Kirker, who has first-hand experience with having to relocate after a natural disaster, has created a website, which is located at Imagineitfirst.com, for this purpose. 

Imagineitfirst.com is providing direct communication between owners of RV's and Campers and the families left homeless by Hurricane Katrina. 

If this idea inspires you to let a family use your RV or Camper so they have somewhere to sleep at night and start planning for their future, please visit Imagineitfirst.com. You will find families there that are praying that someone will hear them and respond.

The website is not non-profit, it is NO-PROFIT.

It's one more example of Americans doing what we do best..... helping others.


----------

